# Driptip with spitback screen



## stevie g (8/2/16)

I bought a drip tip today from vape cartel and noticed it has a plate in the middle presumably to prevent spitting. 

Has anyone else used this type of drip tip, are there any cons to be aware of?.


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

I have them on my Aroma tanks, and they work well, but do restrict airflow. I have a wide bore dip tip, but can only use on SS builds as the spitback is hectic on other cables. This is total free-flow, and you can take massive lung hits

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (8/2/16)

@WARMACHINE do you reckon SS has less coil popping and spit back than other wires?. I have not used SS.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kayzer (8/2/16)

Sprint said:


> I bought a drip tip today from vape cartel and noticed it has a plate in the middle presumably to prevent spitting.
> 
> Has anyone else used this type of drip tip, are there any cons to be aware of?.


I have one in the mail probably landing tomorrow. I expect it would restrict airflow slightly. 

I'll report back if I remember. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Sprint said:


> @WARMACHINE do you reckon SS has less coil popping and spit back than other wires?. I have not used SS.


 
From what I have done, I cannot run the wide bore with Kanthal cable, I do run 24g and low resistance and wattages above 40, and you guaranteed to eat juice.

SS with TC mode, doesn't spit what so ever.

Weird thing, I still feel Kanthal gives me better flavor than SS, although I am sure many will disagree.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (8/2/16)

Spit-back is caused by the juice is not vaporizing as fast as it should (the juice boils) - up the wattage until it stops.

generally happens with 50/50 juices , the thicker viscosity doesn't spit back that much.

i am running dual claptons on the cruis .3 ohms and if i run it below 35w i get spit back

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## mikrouwel (8/2/16)

I have a Crius and find that at about 55 watts on a 0.3 kanthal build I get crazy spit back :/

Would definitely be interested in a anti spit back drip tip, where can I get one?


----------



## stevie g (8/2/16)

I'm not enjoying this driptip it is causing too much condensation and I'm getting juice in my mouth

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kayzer (8/2/16)

Sprint said:


> I'm not enjoying this driptip it is causing too much condensation and I'm getting juice in my mouth


Which drip tip are you using? Got a pic?

I sometimes use the drip tip from my crown on my other tanks because it's longer and gives me more distance. Lol. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (8/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> Which drip tip are you using? Got a pic?
> 
> I sometimes use the drip tip from my crown on my other tanks because it's longer and gives me more distance. Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayzer (8/2/16)

Looks juicy.

I see the plate you describe. 

I'll send a pic of my tip tomorrow when it comes in. It looks different


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (8/2/16)

I bought a drip tip from Vape Cartel with pinholes coming through. Didn't spit juice on my ego one but the liquid does build up in he drip tip..so you gotta keep cleaning it.


----------



## Kayzer (8/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> I bought a drip tip from Vape Cartel with pinholes coming through. Didn't spit juice on my ego one but the liquid does build up in he drip tip..so you gotta keep cleaning it.


I think I'm getting something similar

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (8/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> I think I'm getting something similar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk









This is my one

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

shabbar said:


> Spit-back is caused by the juice is not vaporizing as fast as it should (the juice boils) - up the wattage until it stops.
> 
> generally happens with 50/50 juices , the thicker viscosity doesn't spit back that much.
> 
> i am running dual claptons on the cruis .3 ohms and if i run it below 35w i get spit back



The height of the coils are also a factor. Too high up and you get a lot of spitback


----------



## Neal (8/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> From what I have done, I cannot run the wide bore with Kanthal cable, I do run 24g and low resistance and wattages above 40, and you guaranteed to eat juice.
> 
> SS with TC mode, doesn't spit what so ever.
> 
> Weird thing, I still feel Kanthal gives me better flavor than SS, although I am sure many will disagree.



Brother, dig your posts and well informed opinions but an avatar would be most welcome my friend. Come on, is worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Neal said:


> Brother, dig your posts and well informed opinions but an avatar would be most welcome my friend. Come on, is worth it.



i had one yesterday, must got have got lost.


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> i had one yesterday, must got have got lost.


Oh my! You lost your avatar. That is a capital offense!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Andre said:


> Oh my! You lost your avatar. That is a capital offense!


Yeah, it was linked to my facebook avatar. I changed that and it disappeared, anyway, i will find another one soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> This is my one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Hi Cobrali , where did you get your 2puff? Was it local? My misses is looking for one of these.


----------



## Cobrali (9/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi Cobrali , where did you get your 2puff? Was it local? My misses is looking for one of these.


Vapecartel

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

@CloudmanJHB Powervapes have 2puff dip tips


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Yeah, it was linked to my facebook avatar. I changed that and it disappeared, anyway, i will find another one soon


Allow me to be of some assistance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi Cobrali , where did you get your 2puff? Was it local? My misses is looking for one of these.



Also try www.powervapessa.co.za (Has top secret shopping cart)

AND

http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/ (Has actual shopping cart)


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Thanks, looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/2/16)

Thanks all !


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

Got it! 







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

@Kayzer let us know how you get along with it, I'm going to take a guess and say you are going to experience the same thing I did with condensation collecting on the perforated section and sucking into your mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

@Kayzer what tank are you going to use with it, Cloud chaser or MTL?.

Must say though that looks like a fancy drip tip what with airflow holes and all.


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

I'll be trying it on the Stentorian Steam Engine which hasn't been spitting lately. Later at home I'll try it on my Crown then Triton 2.

Usually I get spitback on the Steam Engine and Triton 2 after a coil change. I'll report back once it's done the rounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (9/2/16)

Sprint said:


> @Kayzer let us know how you get along with it, I'm going to take a guess and say you are going to experience the same thing I did with condensation collecting on the perforated section and sucking into your mouth.


Yep..i had the same thing..better to clean it out after each tank..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/2/16)

Why not just buy a pipe screen from a tobacco shop, cut it and place it in between the tank and drip tip?


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

Lucian Rajah said:


> Why not just buy a pipe screen from a tobacco shop, cut it and place it in between the tank and drip tip?


Personally I didn't even want a spit back protector in my drip tip. For interest sake though have you done this, does it work?.


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

Results. This is a juice collector. It will need frequent cleaning. 

Beats a deep fried throat though  







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

@Kayzer Yowzers 

Still like you said better than a deep fried throat


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Personally I didn't even want a spit back protector in my drip tip. For interest sake though have you done this, does it work?.



Did this when I had my Subtank Mini, works like a bomb.


----------

